# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  2 cycle snow machne

## randyt

a few years ago I picked up a old ski doo tundra LT.  It's a single cylinder, oil injected long track. Anyhoo the oil injector started overfeeding and was fouling plugs, a real PIA. So I pulled the injector and made a blank off plate and gasket for the injector hole. Now I mix a 50-1 mix using amsoil interceptor 2-cycle oil. Th oil injector was a real PIA, I was more concerned about under feeding oil and seizing up the engine but either way it could have resulted in a long walk. I like this machine, very little electonics, tops out about 35/40 miles an hour, plenty fast enough for me. I'm not sure if I have ever posted photos of it but when I get my camera back from the daughter I'll take a shot

----------


## crashdive123

What is this thing called snow of which you speak?

----------


## randyt

puffy frozen water

----------


## pete lynch

Or PFW for short.

----------


## hunter63

> What is this thing called snow of which you speak?


Diary of a snow shoveler ....

http://www.funny2.com/snow.htm

----------

